# New Photography Website



## radub85 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello, this is my new website. Hope you like it being the first website made by me.

Radu Bercan Photography - radubercan.com


----------



## radub85 (Apr 1, 2012)

New improvements to the website. I also invite you to my facebook fan page. Please let me know what you think. Thanks

Radu Bercan Photography - radubercan.com


----------



## TimGilbertson (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks good. My only problem with it is that it doesn't scale, so on a smaller screen it scrolls all over the place.


----------



## radub85 (Apr 5, 2012)

i fixed that bug, thanks for visiting


----------



## adichiru (Apr 5, 2012)

I nice cool looking site.
I have a few observations to do though:
- the watermark used is not consistent on all the images - maybe that's what you want it...
- the watermark is really annoying - I know it's necessary but maybe there are ways to make it less distracting and also this is not necessarily the best protection
- the portfolio contains images from different type of photography so it does not convey the fact that you focus on a certain area. Again, maybe that's what you want and I am actually pro diversity and flexibility and I don't think that a photographer is only good at one single type of photography but the current trend is to specialize in order to limit the competition you need to separate yourself from.

Also, personally I don't like Times New Roman family of fonts so I would change that if I were you, while still being 100% compatible with browsers etc... you know better.


----------



## radub85 (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks for the support, i made some changes to the website  hope there are good changes.


----------



## vikvilotijevic (Apr 17, 2012)

Interesting portfolio


----------



## Jaemie (May 1, 2012)

I like your subjects. Unfortunately, the watermark makes viewing nearly impossible as it destroys each image. I'd love to look again, without the watermarks.


----------

